
SpaceX Launch Webcast: GovSat-1 Missino - gk1
http://www.spacex.com/webcast?r=1
======
yohann305
" SpaceX will not attempt to recover Falcon 9’s first stage after launch"

They said during the launch that at the moment SpaceX does not reuse the same
first-stage body more than 10 times. In the future they are planning to do
hundreds of reuse per body. It's such a shame, this first-stage body would
have been a great historical piece in a museum for generations to come...

~~~
greglindahl
That came through a little garbled. They haven't reused the current first
stages more than once for a total of 2 launches each. They've already scrapped
a bunch of them, they have far more than museums will want.

It's the next iteration, Block 5, that they hope will go 10x with very minor
refurbishment and hundreds of times total.

BTW this first stage landed intact in the ocean -- a surprise -- and they're
towing it towards shore.

------
gk1
Direct YouTube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYUA51-POQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScYUA51-POQ)

